# My first Fergie T020



## rebel04343 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi guys!! just bought my first tractor this weekend. Paid 550 for it. Super straight and mostly rust free sheet metal (besides surface rust.) Their will be may questions from me coming up on this thread. I plan on doing a ground up resto. Maybe not to 100% perfection but i will start rebuilding the engine this weekend. Is their any tips or tricks you guys could offer? Places to buy the cheapest parts? Thanks for all the help in advance guys!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new purchase  by the looks still have many good hours left.

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you can get it running the way it should, you'll have a lot of fun with that bad boy!


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Belated congratulations on the Fergie purchase!

Here's a great site full of info, mostly about the Ford-N but there are several manuals available on the Ferguson T20. Just scroll down to the "TRACTOR" header and download the PDF manuals.

http://ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/manuals.htm#tractors

I used Steiner Tractor Parts for a lot of purchases:

http://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/search?&UID=&w=to20&view=


Enjoy the rebuild!


----------

